# Brown areas in my Bermuda



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have some brown areas popping up in my Bermuda lawn.Even where the lawn is very lush and green I will have brown areas.What can be the cause of this? Did a quick search and read something about birds foraging in the lawn.I have birds everyday on the lawn eating something in the ground.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Birds foraging in the lawn usually signals that you have worm or grub problem. Grubs tend to feed on the grass roots. Worms tend to eat the grass blades. Both can cause brown patches. Do you have any moths or beetles around you lawn? Pictures can help better identify if your issue.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Lots of users here have had army worm outbreaks recently.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks.Will take some up close pics tomorrow.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Redland1 said:


>


Doesn't look like fungus to me. Just looks like end of season brown stems showing threw.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Redland1 that does look fungal to me - Melting Out is my guess.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Brown= Dying, Lack of water, Dormancy or insect infestation 
Yellow/orange=Fertilizer burn 
Black/Spotted= Fungus/mold/Mildew


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I know you're north of me, but the armyworms around Auburn and Montgomery have been terrible this year.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Birds digging for worms leaves this look


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Brown= Dying, Lack of water, Dormancy or insect infestation
> Yellow/orange=Fertilizer burn
> Black/Spotted= Fungus/mold/Mildew


It's brown.But it has been raining daily for a week and a half here so don't think it's a lack of water.What kind of insect infestation can it be?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Birds digging for worms leaves this look


They don't leave anything like that on the lawn.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Could be grubs. If you want to know for sure you could carefully dig up a 1'x1' square and sort through the soil under the grass to see if there are any grubs. Place a garbage bag next to the area you are digging up and put the sod piece and soil on it. This way you don't make a mess of your lawn and you can put it all back nice and neat.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Are you mowing the area at two different heights? There seems to be a line in the middle of the picture. The problem area looks mowed taller than the healthy looking area to the left. There's even a brown spot directly on the line.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Are you mowing the area at two different heights? There seems to be a line in the middle of the picture. The problem area looks mowed taller than the healthy looking area to the left. There's even a brown spot directly on the line.


That area is all cut at the same height.The line is what the mower leaves behind.



Here is the area from a different angle a few months ago.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Next stupid question: given the proximity to the hose, where do you rinse out your spray equipment?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Next stupid question: given the proximity to the hose, where do you rinse out your spray equipment?


I rinse it out on the street.I have only sprayed twice this year.Yesterday was the second time.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

My wife just reminded me that a couple a months ago when planting some bamboo trees the soil had grubs in it.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

https://www.domyown.com/bayer-advanced-complete-insect-killer-for-soil-turf-p-2979.html?keyword=&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9NbdBRCwARIsAPLsnFaOtMM6AV0A_s4k9N1Kg_x_K_WvuGtLqzHRZ2BwByiroKjb8FHVe7oaAsyREALw_wcB

This Bayer product is good for grubs. It's granule and it covers a broad spectrum of other insects as well. It's worked well for me in the past. I believe you can find it at Lowe's also.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> https://www.domyown.com/bayer-advanced-complete-insect-killer-for-soil-turf-p-2979.html?keyword=&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9NbdBRCwARIsAPLsnFaOtMM6AV0A_s4k9N1Kg_x_K_WvuGtLqzHRZ2BwByiroKjb8FHVe7oaAsyREALw_wcB
> 
> This Bayer product is good for grubs. It's granule and it covers a broad spectrum of other insects as well. It's worked well for me in the past. I believe you can find it at Lowe's also.


@Redland1 I still believe this to be fungal, because there are visible lesions on some of the green shoots and some of the orange/tan shoots visible under the canopy.

However, if you are wanting to throw something down for grubs, you will need to look for dylox. The poison above needs to be put down in June/July and won't kill the grubs at this stage of development.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Spammage said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.domyown.com/bayer-advanced-complete-insect-killer-for-soil-turf-p-2979.html?keyword=&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9NbdBRCwARIsAPLsnFaOtMM6AV0A_s4k9N1Kg_x_K_WvuGtLqzHRZ2BwByiroKjb8FHVe7oaAsyREALw_wcB
> ...


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > FlaDave said:
> ...


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Two weapons for that fight (anti-fungal) are azoxystrobin and propiconazole.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Redland1 I don't know how many grubs you found, but most "experts" will tell you not to worry about them if you find less than 10/sf. That sounds like a helluva infestation to me, but I use Dominion 2L every year and never find more than 1 in any hole I dig.

If it's fungal, the best cure is to correct the conditions causing the fungus to thrive. You can't control the daily rain you are getting, so that isn't really an option. If the forecast shows it will clear up and dry out, then I would wait to see if the situation corrects itself. If the forecast calls for more rain, then a broad spectrum product with multiple AIs would be your best bet. Spraying fungicides is better than using granular products. Look at some of the websites for NC State, LSU, etc as they will have descriptions and photos of the disease/grass to help you more positively identify the pathogen.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @Redland1 I don't know how many grubs you found, but most "experts" will tell you not to worry about them if you find less than 10/sf. That sounds like a helluva infestation to me, but I use Dominion 2L every year and never find more than 1 in any hole I dig.
> 
> If it's fungal, the best cure is to correct the conditions causing the fungus to thrive. You can't control the daily rain you are getting, so that isn't really an option. If the forecast shows it will clear up and dry out, then I would wait to see if the situation corrects itself. If the forecast calls for more rain, then a broad spectrum product with multiple AIs would be your best bet. Spraying fungicides is better than using granular products. Look at some of the websites for NC State, LSU, etc as they will have descriptions and photos of the disease/grass to help you more positively identify the pathogen.


When I planted the bamboo I dug five holes 3 feet apart and found 2 grubs.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Redland1 I don't know how many grubs you found, but most "experts" will tell you not to worry about them if you find less than 10/sf. That sounds like a helluva infestation to me, but I use Dominion 2L every year and never find more than 1 in any hole I dig.
> ...


Not a concern - save your money.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

So I did a test dig.Shoved a spade shovel in a brown area of my lawn and pulled up a shovel full of soil.Four white grubs.While handling them one of them bit me lol.


----------

